
Biological sex shapes tumour evolution across cancer types - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00562-7
======
dannykwells
I believe the paper they are referring to is here:

[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/528968v2](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/528968v2)

